# Soft Belly at 38 wks?



## ReadyForBabyy

Here I go again with the question! I just have no one to ask so I just ask here! :)
So my belly has been pretty soft all day.... Except the little bump that is the baby! lol 
He has also been less active today. Even when I'm sitting or laying. 
Is this normal? Being my first time pregnant I freak out over everything!!!


----------



## Katielouisa

mines all soft too and im 39 weeks tomo! I don't think it means anything at all. I think your stomach only goes hard with BH x


----------



## youngmommy2

Fluid tends to run out towards the end which makes the bump not so firm anymore.. plus the baby is probably head down and engaged which also gives more room.. im sure everything is fine!


----------



## ACK0110

I asked my midwife about this at my last appointment as I felt like my belly had turned to jelly, she said it would have something to do with baby's position!! It does feel weird tho!! x


----------



## ReadyForBabyy

Im not alone! lol I have a doctors appointment tomorrow. Ill ask him about it


----------



## addie140910

My tummy is only hard when I am standing up, or am having BH's. Otherwise it is still pretty soft. Baby has been fine at every appointment so I am guessing it is normal. <3

Good luck!


----------



## youngwife20

Regarding baby being less active: i personaly wouldnt wait till tomorow id ring midwife and just inform her. 

Regarding soft belly : the lower part of my belly is all saggy and soft now and thats because my baby has moved position x


----------



## Amethyste

I remember (but that was earlier than you, around week 34/35) my bump being really hard one day and very soft the other day. It depends of the position of your baby. Never heard that a soft belly was something to worry about ;-) However, keep an eye on the movement, ring you midwife if necessary .


----------

